# Laddar roosts



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

How do I create a ladder roost where the lower hens don't end up with poop on them? Is it all in the angle?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

If you have room, making the roost the same height might work out better. That way there isn't a fight to see who gets on the top rung. 

Spreading the rungs farther apart where one is not under the other should do it.


----------



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

I have mine at a 45 deg. Angle with the rungs 2 ft. Apart that gives plenty of clearance and they can go up one step at a time. My cieling is 7ft.


----------

